# www.bobstropicalplants.com



## mgamer20o0

I just launched a store front on my site. i needed a place to help me get organized and a friend told me about the software. its really nice easy to use and very clean. i know there is a lack of good customer service with high quality plants and i hope to fill the gap. ill continue my goal of trying to get more people into the hobby. 

please check it out and let me know what you think. any feedback good or bad is welcomed. 

http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/store/catalog/index.php

i am still working on the design so things will still be changing a little. 

great time of year to launch. those who know me know how much i enjoy black friday. i will be holding my 3rd or 4th black friday sale now found on my site.


----------



## lauraleellbp

There's no stock lists yet?


----------



## vca2004

Great store! I would work on the plant images a little though to take the yellow tint out. I'm sure they look lushous green in reality, but the pictures make them all look like they got an iron deficiency.


----------



## billb

Just wanted to give mgamer2000 a plug. I have purchased both plants and fish from him and received excellent products and service. 
looking forward to the growth of the new on-line store!

Bill


----------



## mgamer20o0

lauraleellbp said:


> There's no stock lists yet?


its there.


vca2004 said:


> Great store! I would work on the plant images a little though to take the yellow tint out. I'm sure they look lushous green in reality, but the pictures make them all look like they got an iron deficiency.


i am using 6500k bulbs the only extra fixture i had over a 10 gallon. everyone who knows me knows i suck at taking pics. these are by far the best i have done yet. i am going to pick up a 50/50 bulb see if it helps at all. thanks


billb said:


> Just wanted to give mgamer2000 a plug. I have purchased both plants and fish from him and received excellent products and service.
> looking forward to the growth of the new on-line store!
> 
> Bill


thanks hope to see you at the next meet.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I figured out what I was doing, I wasn't clicking on the "store" link from the homepage. If you click on the other (plants, tropical fish, etc) links on the right on the home page, it takes you to a page with nothing on it.


----------



## Robert H

Whos Bob? I thought your name was Kristin.


----------



## mgamer20o0

> Whos Bob?


there is a good story behind that.



> I thought your name was Kristin.


nope. wanna try again?


----------



## Indignation

Store looks good, and prices are pretty low! Any plans to expand your stock in the near future? (read: crypt parva! please get the pots of crypt parva that others are selling from FAN!)


----------



## carlstreeter

I just had a look around. Definitely interesting. It would be nice if the special combo packs listed something about what types of plants might be included. Maybe a list of "may include but is not limited to"? For example, the low light package is interesting to me, but it's tough to tell what might be in it.


----------



## ShortFin

mgamer20o0 said:


> its there.
> 
> i am using 6500k bulbs the only extra fixture i had over a 10 gallon. everyone who knows me knows i suck at taking pics. these are by far the best i have done yet. i am going to pick up a 50/50 bulb see if it helps at all. thanks
> 
> 
> thanks hope to see you at the next meet.


You can try to set the white balance to incandescent to make it less yellow.


----------



## mgamer20o0

Indignation said:


> Store looks good, and prices are pretty low! Any plans to expand your stock in the near future? (read: crypt parva! please get the pots of crypt parva that others are selling from FAN!)


i am always working on getting new plants wood and inverts in. right now i am a little limited on space but that should change very soon. also once spring hits i will be trying out how best to keep many of these plants outside in larger bins. this goes hand in hand with some of my personal pet projects. since ill have more room to spawn some of these livebearers i been collecting such has Zoogoneticus tequila h formosa ameca splendens and any others i pick up in the mean time. 


carlstreeter said:


> I just had a look around. Definitely interesting. It would be nice if the special combo packs listed something about what types of plants might be included. Maybe a list of "may include but is not limited to"? For example, the low light package is interesting to me, but it's tough to tell what might be in it.


thats a great idea. thank you. 


ShortFin said:


> You can try to set the white balance to incandescent to make it less yellow.


i switched to a 50/50 bulb and it looks better for example i reshot the willow hygro and the yellow is gone.


----------



## carlstreeter

There was no selfish motivation in my suggestion whatsoever.

I didn't look at your "low light assortment", and think "a variety of plants that might do something other than die in my shrimp tank? Interesting. I wonder what might be included, and if I'd like them?"

Nope, it didn't happen like that at all. :icon_lol:


----------



## mgamer20o0

check more pics out at my gallery 
http://bobstropicalplants.com/gallery.html


----------



## mgamer20o0

got a much needed new logo and changed the stores color. it looks a lot better then the one i made my self.


----------

